# Heating problem



## Chris_M (Nov 14, 2015)

If this is the incorrect Sub Forum, please feel free to move it Mods.

My apologies in advance, this post is a bit long.

I recently built myself a new computer and as such it works as intended.
NOTE:  This is NOT a Lightroom problem, Lightroom works just fine, even with the GPU turned on in preferences.

There is however a problem with heating, in that when I put heavy load on the computer,
the temp starts to go up sharply on my Graphic Card.
If I turn up the fans to full speed, it not a problem, but I'd rather not have to do that.

I took some photos of what is causing the problem, and will add them to the post,
as I thought I would ask here before I run off signing up to Tech Forums somewhere.

But first the specs so you know what I'm working with (there is no overclocking done on this computer):

Case: Antec Twelve Hundred V3
CPU:  Intel i7-5930K @ 3600MHz
CPU Fan:  Khler NOCTUA NH-U14S (it's HUGE, and thereby part of the problem)
GPU:  Asus nVIDIA GeForce GTX 980 Strix (4GB)
PSU:  Thermal Take 550
RAM:  16288 MB  (DDR4-2133 DDR4 SDRAM)
Drives:  1 Samsung SSD, 3 x Western Digital Green and 1 Hitachi
Case Fan Note:
There are 3 dust filtered 12cm fans on the front, a slot for one on the side which I cannot use,
2 in the back (1 which I can't use due to haveing nowhere to plug the power in), and a huge 20cm fan on the top.

Being a modern case, the PSU is placed on the bottom of the case blowing upwards.
The problem is as you will see in the photos, is that due to the huge CPU Fan,
which takes the entiore width of the case, I cannot use any other slot for the Graphics Card.
So it is where it is, and it's not going to be moving.

What this means is that my PSU is now blowing hot air right up into the Graphics Card,
who's dual fans are just sucking in the hot air.

SO, after all that, I did ramble a bit I suspect, what I am ACTUALLY asking for is suggestions,
on how I can block off the flow of warm/hot PSU air up into the Graphics Card, without causing any overheating problems.

The best would be something I can make/do cheaply myself, as after building the computer, there's no money left.
As you can see from the photos, it's not as simple as putting a fan down between the two, as there is nowhere there to put a fan.

Finally, as I said, there's no money left for more hardware, so "get a new CPU Cooler, and move the graphics Card up" is not helpful.

I'd appreciate any help that would save me having to go sign up on a bunch of Tech Forums!  Thanks for listening, and here are the photos...!


----------



## Hal P Anderson (Nov 14, 2015)

How hot does the card get? I find that the temperature rises precipitously when going from idle to heavy load, That in itself isn't a problem.


----------



## Chris_M (Nov 15, 2015)

Hal P Anderson said:


> How hot does the card get? I find that the temperature rises precipitously when going from idle to heavy load, That in itself isn't a problem.


Not sure Hal, I will see if I can find out.

I ran a couple of games under "best quality" settings, and what happens is, if I leave the front fans on low, the games crash when the action starts, BUT,
if I turn the front fans up to max performance, smooth sailing...

Are you aware of any Freeware that would constantly monitor Temps and write the monitoring to a Logfile,
so that when a game crashes I can see what the Temp was at the time it crashed, or see when there was a spike?

I have AIDA64, but by the time I get back to it after a game crash, the temps are almost back to normal.


----------



## Hal P Anderson (Nov 15, 2015)

Chris,

Try SpeedFan. It doesn't write a log, but it can maintain an in-core history that covers the last few minutes. Go to the 'Chart' tab. 

That said, if your system crashes under load, you're likely, indeed, having a cooling problem. You might consider trying to put a baffle under your graphics card to divert some of the hot air from your CPU away from the GPU.


----------



## Jack Henry (Nov 15, 2015)

If it crashes under load, it could also be a RAM issue. You may have one bit of RAM that only gets used when loaded up.


----------



## Chris_M (Nov 15, 2015)

Hal, I have found that AIDA64 does indeed produce such logging, and keeps a current stats page as well.

It's 4:30am here now, so no more testing today.
I just ran an older game I had with full quality with no problems with the fans on low, and I'll attach the Temperature logs to this post,
it's a .html file and it seems there is no valid format I can use to attach it to the post, so I will upload and link it here:
http://www.interceptor-one.com/temps_stat.htm

After I get some sleep, followed by some coffee, I will try a graphic-intensive modern game and slam the quality settings to the needle.
Let's see what happens then...


----------

